# Labradoodle Creator Now Regrets Cross-Breeding



## Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Just came across this
http://www.globalanimal.org/2010/12/02/man-who-created-labradoodles-regrets-the-cross-breed/25768/


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

That's a real shame that he feels that way. However, in some ways I'm not surprised. You just have to look at the way that Australian Labradoodles are neutured at eight weeks in this country to know that something has gone wrong...


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Turi said:


> That's a real shame that he feels that way. However, in some ways I'm not surprised. You just have to look at the way that Australian Labradoodles are neutured at eight weeks in this country to know that something has gone wrong...


yeah i met one just after christmas, and it was the first time i had hered about them beeing nutered so early. i didnt know it was legal in this contry. 

im all for nuttering early but not that early. 

to be honest he isnt realy the first person to cross breed. as its been going on for years, however the crossing was noramly for a working porpos to get the best out of the dog. its now a case of who can create the oddest breed, or people jumping on the band waggon knowing that they will sel.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

This is an old article and has been doing the rounds for a while. Like Kendal says he is not responsible for cross breeding despite what he may think however the publicity he got made it 'trendy' and potentially created the fad for 'designer dogs'. 

The reason they are neutered are to prevent people form mating them and producing more ASD puppies thereby keeping the original breeders with exclusivity. Now this might be to keep the ASDs purer? The whole ASD Labradoodle thing is quite complicated and I only know about a tiny bit of it but it seems there are a lot of controversial issues surround the breed.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i thought it was to stunt their growth as the woman i spoke to said his dad was full size. so he was neutered to keep him smaller. she said that wen she found out she researched it as she wasn't comfortable with it. but they assured her they had a spatial license because they were breeding Australian labradoodals.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've read that very early neutering delays the closing of the growth plates so that it's more likely that you will get a leggier dog but the legs will be more spindly and it stops the chest from developing properly, so the overall build of the dog would be less robust and more prone to bone cancer.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Maybe Kendal...I thought it was something done to keep them from being bred. I know that some of the ones imported are neutered before leaving but I didnt realise it was potentially a growth thing. Doesn't neutering early make dogs taller and leggier?? Or is it different if you do it that early?


----------

